
Ask HN: Switching to Engineering Role=Compensation Reduction? - ike_d
I am switching my role from a traveling consultant (Monday-Friday at a customer site) to a pure engineering role (work in the office). My employer, a multi-billion Silicone Valley-based software company insists that I take a (somewhat) significant
(~10%) total compensation reduction by saying that they pay premium for traveling. I already negotiated this down to 10% reduction (initially it was more like 30%), and they say it is final. I didn&#x27;t think it was the norm in the industry, but I wanted to validate this against a larger pool.<p>My likely choices are:
1. Take their offer and move on.
2. Take a stand with a potential of being forced to resign.
3. [Your suggestion]?<p>I am very stable financially, so leaving is not detrimental in the short term (6-12 months).<p>Have you been in this situation? How did you deal with it?
======
davismwfl
Well, in general, it is true that in general traveling pre-sales engineers or
integration consultants usually get a premium over most devs. But not knowing
specifics it is hard to tell for your situation. If you are < 5 years of
experience I'd say you could easily expect a 10%-20% reduction, if you are 10+
years, it is weird cause it can actually go either way, either a major
reduction or a pretty straight across conversion, I've seen both.

I'd say if you are happy with the company and just want to stop traveling,
then take the 10% pay cut and be done, you'll probably make that up on being
in one place for a year. :) Plus you will likely be able to grow your salary
still, so probably not a big deal overall. Also, you may want to check too,
most of the time consultants don't get into the same bonus pools that FTE devs
do, so that might also be a difference either way to be clear. Same with other
benefits, so just make sure you are comparing all the compensation elements
and not just pay (I would think you are, but just a reminder) -- a lot of
times health insurance is different, generally you pay less as a dev for your
portion than you would as a consultant (primarily because it costs the company
more to insure the full time traveling employee).

If you feel the company is low balling you for some reason, take a stand and
hold the line, but just be prepared they may say then they have no position
for you.

------
bdavis__
10% is not much vs. the pain of travel. I would take the new position and
enjoy staying in one place.

